# Best Flash drive for the Brother PR650



## BAB (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello.

I have a PR650 and have been trying to embroider designs which were saved on to a portable USB flash drive/memory stick. Nothing happened - after a few hours I read on the Brother site that only certain flash drive/sticks are compatible.

Can anyone give me some tips on the best one to buy please.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

do you need to load from a flash drive ? why not just drop n drag from your computer directly to your machine ? load the flash drive onto it and load from there. i have a pr650 and it's super easy doing it this way (i have a pc hooked up to my machine, a vinyl cutter and silkscreen stuff) i have also done the same with my mac. i don't use the flash drive so i can't help there but if you need to use it i would call your dealer and ask them.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

I have several flashdrives and they all work fine.
Dane elec (16gb), sandisk (256mb) integral (4gb) kingston (4gb) and more.
The smaller ones 128, 256, 512 work faster!


----------



## BAB (Jan 3, 2011)

Can I ask (as the machine is new to me) when you plug in the flash drive to the top USB port on the 650 what is meant to happen? Does a list of your designs display on the machine's screen? I know its a silly question but I can't really find any answers in the manual and my flash drives don't seem to work in my 650.
I did try connecting my laptop directly to the machine but nothing worked.

I'd really appreciate any advice you have to offer as I'm stuck !!

thanks
Lisa


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

when you plug your laptop into it you should have a new folder open (just like when you plug in your flash drive) . then just drag your file into it and it should load into your machine. your files are in the right format right ? you are loading sew files and not just a vector or jpeg right ? if not then that's your problem.


----------



## lrr404 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm new also..plug in your usb and click on the symbol at the bottom of the screen showing the usb symbol and the major files will come up with the files to be embroidered/appliqued below each major folder...hope this helps.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Wholesale Promotional Products*



obbproducts said:


> spam spam spam


Post reported...

To the OP, you need to press the USB symbol on the screen and it should then display the files on the flash drive.

The older PR600's would only work with the less than 2 GB drives, I haven't tried anything larger on our 10 needle yet. I bought a pack of (10) 1GB drives on ebay just for use on the 6 needle machine.

What format are the files in? The machine will only recognize PES, DST or PHC files.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

I have used a thumb drive as large as 8 gigs on our PR600ll , takes a while and is very slow, if I use a 1.4 gig its fine .


----------

